# Proof that I am still riding while prego :)



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Good for you!

Your horse is really pretty!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks! I am going to ride as long as I can and the Dr said as long and I am not uncomfortable I am ok to ride 

I think Tucker knows when the camera is taking pictures of him! haha


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

You def. don't look prego yet, miss skinny 

He is very photogenic. Love the B & W pic!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment! I don't feel skinny at all and ALL my pants are tight but hey that comes with being prego (or so I am told). 

Yeah the B+W one is my fav .. my friends husband took the pics and i told him he is welcome ANY TIME .. haha


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

You look great. And the whole not being able to ride is a myth. I have known people who have ridden through their whole pregnancy. Because your body is used to it it doesn't hurt you or your baby. Be another story though if you weren't used to riding.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Yep- you just can't start something new
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey, I don't ride in breeches, but since you do, they all 'look' tight, even if you aren't having a baby. I would have never guessed had you not told us. When will you find out the gender?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I rode up until my actual due date. I'll have to pull pictures out or ya later!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah a bunch of people I know rode till they were really far along but they all rode western ... I plan to ride as long as I can 

You can find out the gender around 20 weeks- I am 13 weeks along.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Will you let us know when you do find out? Is this horse you are riding Tucker or Speedy? I just love him and his pretty tail!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Tucker

Thanks!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

kchfuller said:


> Yeah a bunch of people I know rode till they were really far along but they all rode western ... I plan to ride as long as I can
> 
> You can find out the gender around 20 weeks- I am 13 weeks along.


Lol. I rode English til' I didn't fit in the saddle well anymore, then went western til I didn't fit in the saddle at all, then just went bareback!

This pic is the day I was actually due. My water broke the next morning and I had my son the following day!


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Good for you, Im 5 months and went riding yesterday. Gotta stay active for a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

I wish I'd had your doctor!! Mine didn't even want me doing ground work. He gave in because he knew I wasn't gonna go completely without horses.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I explained to my dr that i had 3 horses and am riding 4+ times a week, my trainer and i have both taken things down a notch and i never ride alone ... i ride competatively so stopping really isn't an option (till i get furthur along). Anywho since i am in"good" shape and have been riding all along she said it was fine but to use caution.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I have defi seen her come out and ride while Prego


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

I hate to be the negative one here but as much as I rode before I got pregnant, which was practically everyday.... when I got pregnant I didn't ride until after my baby was born... I know the doctors may say it's ok, but you just never know what could happen. You could have the calmest horse in the world and only ride in an arena, and one day something might spook your horse and he might throw you into the side of the rail or the barn and you could lose your baby just from a fall like that. You just never know. I wanted to ride everyday, but it just wasn't worth the risk....just my opinion...sorry....


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats fine and you can have your opinion.

But note that we don't have sidding or rails around our arena 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Void: haha since I won't ride alone I'm thankful for ya!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

It doesn't matter if you don't have rails or the side of the barn to be thrown into.....I'm saying just being thrown from a horse and landing t hat hard on the ground could cause some serious damage. It just worries me when I hear of woman riding while they are pregnant and they think nothing bad will ever happen..


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Annaleah: your point was understood the first time you stated it. I received it even though I don't agree so there is no need for you to continue. Please don't assume that I think "nothing can happen"... I never claimed that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> Void: haha since I won't ride alone I'm thankful for ya!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I'm so happy to have a buddy at the barn again!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

annaleah said:


> It doesn't matter if you don't have rails or the side of the barn to be thrown into.....I'm saying just being thrown from a horse and landing t hat hard on the ground could cause some serious damage. It just worries me when I hear of woman riding while they are pregnant and they think nothing bad will ever happen..


How is this absolutely ANY different then anyone of us climbing onto a horse, or better yet, allowing our children to ride horses?

Something can ALWAYS happen. Letting fear control you is not a good way to live.

Huge congrats and you look FANTASTIC girl! You're going to be MUCH happier come baby time that you stayed in good shape I'm sure!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> How is this absolutely ANY different then anyone of us climbing onto a horse, or better yet, allowing our children to ride horses?
> 
> Something can ALWAYS happen. Letting fear control you is not a good way to live.
> 
> Huge congrats and you look FANTASTIC girl! You're going to be MUCH happier come baby time that you stayed in good shape I'm sure!


Amen! And yes staying active has helped me stay sane 

You can even ask Void, my horse was a bit full of himself today so I nicely asked her to ride him for me- haha. I am being careful


----------



## Quest (May 22, 2010)

I'd love to be able to continue to ride when I become pregnant with my next lil one. I have always heard all that jarring and bouncing is bad, is this just a myth!?

Or do expecting women just go at an easy walk only? Sorry if this is a dumb question...


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Quest said:


> I'd love to be able to continue to ride when I become pregnant with my next lil one. I have always heard all that jarring and bouncing is bad, is this just a myth!?


Per my Dr... if you are actively and regularly riding then it is ok (if you ride once a week or on occasion it probably isn't wise- also she told me that any bumping around (sitting trot) is something to stay away from, being that I ride english i just stick to posting) . Obviously don't push yourself and use caution. I also won't ride unless there is someone there in case something happens. Talk to your Dr. I have a friend who is having a hard time getting prego and her Dr. said no riding no matter what once she does get prego so I think it is more of an individual case.


----------



## Quest (May 22, 2010)

Ah ok I see, I just read some stuff on the net and most articles said that its not a good idea so I was majorly bummed. But I got excited to see it still might be ok. I can see how it will be on a case by case situation (low risk pregnancy, safe horse, etc..) It will be a little while before I try for the next one, but its something I have been wondering. Thanks for answering!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

no prob


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

annaleah said:


> It doesn't matter if you don't have rails or the side of the barn to be thrown into.....I'm saying just being thrown from a horse and landing t hat hard on the ground could cause some serious damage. It just worries me when I hear of woman riding while they are pregnant and they think nothing bad will ever happen..


 
Sorry I have to butt in here. I rode til the day I was scheduled for my C-Section. Riding is dangerous but SO IS LIFE. Alot of bad things can happen while you are pregnant but you always take precautions and listen to doctors advice. 

You could be in a car accident while driving to the freakin gas station. 
You could trip and fall and land on your belly.
You could fall down your stairs.
You could fall out of bed.
You could slip in the tub
etc,etc,etc

Keep on riding girl. If your doc says its ok, hes the one that got paid to make that decision!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^thanks! Don't worry i wasn't planning to stop till i get uncomfortable


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay so first of HUGE congrats! I've been away so long I had no idea who were expecting a new little one! I've been on my baby moon as I just had my little boy three and half months ago. 

You look fantastic and did you get another horse? Please say you still have your BEAUTIFUL Throughbred mare!?!


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

annaleah said:


> It doesn't matter if you don't have rails or the side of the barn to be thrown into.....I'm saying just being thrown from a horse and landing t hat hard on the ground could cause some serious damage. It just worries me when I hear of woman riding while they are pregnant and they think nothing bad will ever happen..


What about women who make their living with horses? Do they just up and say "well, no horses, no money to support this baby, I guess that's okay." 

The best horseman I've ever met is a woman. She makes her living in horses and she was kicked in the stomach while 8 months pregnant. You might say its miraculous that the baby survived completely fine, but I say that all things happen for a reason. 

I love that you continue to ride! Your baby probably enjoys it too!


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Holy cow! Kicked in the stomach at 8 months and the baby was fine is a miracle, and thats amazing.  I say "you go girl" you don't even look preggers!


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, good on you!
Your horse is beautiful too <3


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

kch, 

I'd like to add my support, and also say you look great for 3 months along. 

I rode until 8 months, with my doctor's support. His thinking was the same as yours; since I rode at a high level of proficiency before pregnancy, etc. He asked that I not jump and not get my heart rate above a certain level, but that if I wanted to continue to go for quiet hacks and trails a 3-4 times a week that would be fine. 

He also told me that the risk was more to me than the baby, that the baby was well protected. *I* risked rupturing an inguinal ligament (because they're so stretched out) or joint injury which would make for painful delivery. He was also firmly in the camp of keeping active and fit during pregancy. It's worth noting that I was 39 years old and it was my first (and only) pregnancy, so I was a de facto high risk pregancy and still, this was the advice I received. 

His final advice was that I would know when it was time to quit when I got too clumsy or it felt too awkward. During my 8th month, I was climbing on a fence to mount my horse (mounting from the ground was out of the question!) and could barely keep my balance. I did get on and ride; but that feeling of not being able to balance on the fence was my sign that it was finally time to stop.

I hear wildly differing advice from different folks' doctors on this subject; I am tremendously glad I had the doctor I did. Do what's right for you and your pregnancy and ignore the rest.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Fehr: Congrats on the baby. I think i head that you had given birth but hadn't seen you on here in days! I don't technically have Maddy any more but she has a great home that just wants to love on her/maybe trail ride just a bit. If the lady ever wants to get rid of her she comes straight back to me 

Thanks everyone else for the support! I didn't plan to stop any time soon... Until I either feel like I can't do it safely or feel uncomfortable. Oh and thanks for the compliments- i just feel fat right now, not prego .. haha


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks so much! 

Oh no, I'm sure going to miss Maddie! She's such a stunning mare!


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

You look fantastic . My coach was still eventing even 5 months pregnant - she knew it was time to stop when she was galloping towards a training level fence and could feel her belly infront of her XD. She had a great mare though who never refused a fence, so felt safe competing right up until that point. Her hubby was awfully glad when she said she'd had enough though!

She showed up to help out at the next one, and finally was able to stop hiding her belly. She shocked more than a few people LOL.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah my trainer rode till she was 7 months ... I am def taking it easy and just doing flat stuff and schooling shows 

Fehr: i miss Maddy every day!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

While I'm not completely opposed to riding while pregnant and might even consider it myself, I think my hubby and/or parents would probably try to physically restrain me if I told them I planned to ride while pregnant.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I think we should be updatedwith more pics as time goes by XD


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^ lol deal!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I've heard of women competing all the way up until just about due. Happy for you.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Congratulations and good on you! I'm on the band wagon of "you're awesome for riding while you're preggo".

I read an article in Hoofbeats magazine some time last year about riding while pregnant. It was written by a dressage rider whos name eludes me. She had 2 horses she was riding and rode right up til she popped! The baby told her what she could do on each horse though. Apparently it didn't like one of those horses canters and would just kick until she trotted.

You're going to be helping me in my arguement with my fiance that when we decide we're ready for kids in a few years time if I should stop riding or keep going. I think everyone knows what I want!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks! 

Yeah I am just taking each ride individually. Your body tells you waht you can and can't do


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

*Update!*

8/17 lesson - Belly is getting bigger!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

9/11/10 horse show  almost 20 weeks along ... yes this was my last show that I would participate in while prego...


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

wow horse is gorgeous, that's awesome you're riding with him! i didn't know you could ride pregnant! very cool.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

countmystrides said:


> wow horse is gorgeous, that's awesome you're riding with him! i didn't know you could ride pregnant! very cool.


Thanks- I think he likes having his picture taken LOL

Being that I was riding 2 horses a day before getting prego and I was riding competitively, my Dr said it was ok as long as I took things down a notch. She said I will know when my body says no more


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I rode for about 5 months and then hubby made me stop because he's kind of mean like that... LOL...

I saw a girl that was a reiner at a show in Lexington in June. She was do in August and was reining, that really impressed me, with all those fast slides and stops and spins, scared me but she was confortable and had a great horse so...

There was a trainer at the show in July that was due in Sept that was still catch riding. She showed in the June show but in the July show I think she was just catch riding, but she was still up there... That impresses me... scares me, and impresses me.

When I was riding, I felt confident and confortable but watching other people is scary! LOL...

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow beautiful horse!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I don't think I will last till I am 7 or 8 months but we will see 

One of my friends rode till she was 8 months and showed in reining at 8 months- SO crazy!


----------

